# I'm going to be radioactive tomorrow!



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 21, 2016)

I have a bone scan tomorrow to see if my scaphoid bone is broken due to a fall last week. Tomorrow they'll be injecting a radioactive tracer into the veins in both my wrists. I'll then get a quick scan to assess blood flow in both wrists. I have to return four hours later for a different scan to show up my bones.

I'm really hoping it's just a sprain not a break because I really don't want a cast on for 4-6 weeks. I need to work and got loads of uni work to do! 

I wonder how long I'll be radioactive for though!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

Good luck for the scan!


----------



## Donald (Nov 21, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> wonder how long I'll be radioactive for though!



As long as you don' t start glowing it shouldn't take long


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope you don't end up with both scaphoids fractured. They are really difficult to spot on X-ray, but it's important they get fixed because of possible arthritis in the future.

I hope it's neither that's broken, but if it's both you'll urgently need a bidet or a very good friend.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope that it goes really well for you Rosie, and that it's just a sprain


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Me too @Rosiecarmel, I hope it's just a sprain. Will it change your hair colour I wonder?


----------



## Hazel (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh Rosie, that's too bad.    Hoping it all goes well tomorrow.

Keep us all posted, won't you

xxxxx


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 21, 2016)

Will it give you trendy colour-cycling hair?  Seriously, though, I know from my own experience what a downer fractures and other mobility-reducing problems can be —here's hoping all is well.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope all is well too


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you get to watch, like when they do an angeogram?  Hope you're ok?


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're in the wars Rosie. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Flower (Nov 21, 2016)

I hope it goes well tomorrow Rosie and no casts are necessary.


----------



## Robin (Nov 21, 2016)

Good luck Rosie, was going to make a hair colour joke, but I think it's been thoroughly explored already!


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

LOL - you're only a possible danger to small babies and pregnant ladies for about 24 hours!  Turned out that it doesn't even turn your pee fluorescent colours.  Disappointing really  ......

Dunno why it's a 4 hr wait between jab and Xrays though, when Pete and another patient we'd also met a couple of times before in waiting rooms were sent down from Urology for bone scans one day as they both had prostate cancer and before they dived in to remove them with the Da Vinci robot willy nilly, they always do bone scans in case it's already spread so they know what they are dealing with in case obviously it's already gone too far, so they can plan treatment accordingly.

They each went off for the jab, then we sat for about 20 mins-ish, then the other bloke went in for his scan, then Pete went in for his, me and his wife chatted for a bit, but when he came out Pete was still in so they couldn't say bye to him and wish him well, and vice versa (though obv we both did say that LOL)

And they were 'whole body' bone scans !


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 21, 2016)

Aye, it would be an ace joke to wear a blonde wig for the first pass, then when you come back after four hours take the wig off before you go in, and ask them if this is a normal side effect.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 21, 2016)

Fingers crossed there's nothing broken Rosie.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

I love Mikey's idea !


----------



## Redkite (Nov 22, 2016)

Hope it goes well.  My son had a DMSA scan on his kidneys - he was emitting gamma radiation, and inevitably lots of Incredible Hulk jokes.  It was actually a fascinating day...

From memory I think it was 24 hours for the chemical to be completely out of his body.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 22, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, it would be an ace joke to wear a blonde wig for the first pass, then when you come back after four hours take the wig off before you go in, and ask them if this is a normal side effect.


Love it .


----------



## Ljc (Nov 22, 2016)

It's been  ooh 20 years but if I remember correctly  I only had to wait around 20 minutes between injecting the tracer and scan. 
 Hoping you only get good news .


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2016)

Will this be the same as when you have an angiogram? I had one of those at diagnosis and the sensation when they injected the dye (or whatever it is!) was absolutely glorious! I felt a glow of warmth spread throughout my body in a second or so - really gave me an insight into how quickly the blood travels around the body  Not sure if it's the same if it is localised to the wrist though, in my case they wanted to examine the arteries of my heart.

Forget earwax, Rosie, you might discover a new favourite procedure!   Fingers crossed for today


----------



## Carolg (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I have a bone scan tomorrow to see if my scaphoid bone is broken due to a fall last week. Tomorrow they'll be injecting a radioactive tracer into the veins in both my wrists. I'll then get a quick scan to assess blood flow in both wrists. I have to return four hours later for a different scan to show up my bones.
> 
> I'm really hoping it's just a sprain not a break because I really don't want a cast on for 4-6 weeks. I need to work and got loads of uni work to do!
> 
> I wonder how long I'll be radioactive for though!


Good luck today Rosie


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 22, 2016)

Its interesting seeing how they deal with the radioactive stuff and the sharps.

As someone else said 24 hours and lots of glow in the dark jokes!

Hope you haven't broken things


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 22, 2016)

It'll save money on Domestos, cos your wee will kill all known germs tonight


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Will this be the same as when you have an angiogram? I had one of those at diagnosis and the sensation when they injected the dye (or whatever it is!) was absolutely glorious! I felt a glow of warmth spread throughout my body in a second or so


Didn't feel like that for me.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Will this be the same as when you have an angiogram? I had one of those at diagnosis and the sensation when they injected the dye (or whatever it is!) was absolutely glorious! I felt a glow of warmth spread throughout my body in a second or so



I can just imagine you in a Ready Brek advert now!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Didn't feel like that for me.


That's a shame Ralph, it must have been because it was posh Southern dye they used on me


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 22, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> I wonder how long I'll be radioactive for though!


Just think of saving on your electricity bill  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I love Mikey's idea !


Me too. I'd do it, I would.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2016)

I wonder how it's going/gone?


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 22, 2016)

Maybe Rose's typing hand has been plastered up. Or even maybe both

I think she'd better tell us before we all get too worried


----------



## Lilian (Nov 22, 2016)

Hope it is good news.


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Will this be the same as when you have an angiogram? I had one of those at diagnosis and the sensation when they injected the dye (or whatever it is!) was absolutely glorious! I felt a glow of warmth spread throughout my body in a second or so - really gave me an insight into how quickly the blood travels around the body  Not sure if it's the same if it is localised to the wrist though, in my case they wanted to examine the arteries of my heart.
> 
> Forget earwax, Rosie, you might discover a new favourite procedure!   Fingers crossed for today


When I twice had CT scans of the pancreas with excretion, when they injected the dye I briefly felt warm all over then it settled down to a warm feeling around my bum, just as if I'd wet myself. This happened on both occasions, so it was less unnerving the second time. The first time I nearly burst out laughing, which would have ruined the pictures.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> When I twice had CT scans of the pancreas with excretion, when they injected the dye I briefly felt warm all over then it settled down to a warm feeling around my bum, just as if I'd wet myself. This happened on both occasions, so it was less unnerving the second time. The first time I nearly burst out laughing, which would have ruined the pictures.


I'm beginning to think I was especially lucky!   Don't want another, I might be disappointed!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2016)

The only problem I had was when they switched the machine on, I started sneezing when I was meant to keep still. I did feel a slight warmth for a moment when they jabbed me, but it faded really quickly.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh, I believe my arteries are completely clear.  I had my angiogram February last year.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 23, 2016)

Sorry for my late reply. I hope that you've had good results.


----------



## FergusC (Nov 23, 2016)

So the conversations continue about the possibilities of our Rosie feelling warm glows through her body!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 23, 2016)

I hope all is well with you Rosie


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 23, 2016)

Come on Rosie let us know how you got on, I saw from your profile you had visited the forum this morning, so hope all is well with you.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks everybody! I didn't have any feeling from the injection so God knows what they injected in @Northerner!! 

I came back four hours after and told the nurse that the radiation had turned my hair blue! Her reply? "But it was blue this morning...." 

Apparently it takes 48 hours for the results which is ridiculous. So I'm expecting to get a phone call at 11am tomorrow with the results!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Apparently it takes 48 hours for the results which is ridiculous. So I'm expecting to get a phone call at 11am tomorrow with the results!



Knowing the way the NHS works at times expect a letter in the post via your GP in about 6 weeks time


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 23, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Knowing the way the NHS works at times expect a letter in the post via your GP in about 6 weeks time



"The results of your scan shows your scaphoid is broken however it's been so long now, it's probably healed funny so we'll book you in for an op to fix it in a years time!"


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2016)

Don't be silly - a year's far too quick.  LOL


----------



## FergusC (Nov 23, 2016)

No, the years time appt is for the first ante-natal appt!


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 24, 2016)

Well, my scaphoid isn't broken hurrah! The senior physio I saw on Tuesday prodded my hand til I almost cried and he told the doctor that if it's not broken, he suspects it's ligament damage so I've gotta wear my splint for another week and if it's not better to go back to my GPs


----------



## grovesy (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad it is not broken.


----------



## Robin (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh, phew! I mean, I'm sorry about the ligament damage, but that's probably easier to fix than a break.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 24, 2016)

If it is ligament damage @Rosiecarmel, there should be physio to help strengthen it. Ask your GP about it. I'm glad it's not broken though.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 24, 2016)

Rosie I think that is good news, isn't it?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad it's not broken Rosie! Hope it recovers well, and soon


----------



## AJLang (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm glad that it's not broken and that you make a fast recovery.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks everyone!  Yes @Hazel it is good news  if I had a cast on, I would struggle to work plus typing becomes more difficult. Never thought I'd be grateful for ligament damage!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 25, 2016)

Errrrm yay


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 25, 2016)

That's a relief Rosie, those scaphoid bones are a right pain, I've practically obliterated mine in my right hand and it causes no end of trouble.  Hope the splint is keeping it relatively pain free and you're able to type and do all the other stuff you need to do


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 25, 2016)

Glad its not broken, but its a bummer about the ligament damage. Hope it heals up soon.


----------



## muddlethru (Nov 30, 2016)

Some years ago I had the same and mentioned it to my young grandson. I said " I might glow in the dark" after a little thought he said , "Can I come and see to-night Grandma." I had to tell him I was only joking and I wasn't going to glow. .


----------

